# Portátil Packard Bell EasyNote MZ35.



## javivi (Mar 24, 2016)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro. 
Espero explicarme bien. Mis conocimientos sobre electrónica son mínimos, mi base de estudios es la electricidad llevada sobretodo al campo del automatismo industrial y máquina herramienta.
Ha caído en mis manos un portátil al que por razones de obsolescencia no es posible sacarle todo el jugo que podría, he aumentado su memoria RAM a 2Gb (su máximo) y le he incorporado un disco duro SSD (Kingston, ya que un Samsung 850 EVO no quiso funcionar por razones de compatibilidad con protocolos SATA I). Bien, hasta aquí todo más o menos bien con ciertas salvedades que paso a detallar.
Cuando consigo instalar Windows 7 en el SDD, empieza a darme el problema de no querer arrancar desde este disco; se intenta configurar la BIOS de mil maneras y combinaciones (al final incluso sin sentido) por ver si se consigue el objetivo de un arranque normal. Tal vez por mi naturaleza de enredador me da por probar a retirar el lector-grabador de DVD y ¡¡¡MAGIA!!! el arranque es perfecto. Bien, pues a partir de aquí preparo todos los programas, actualizaciones y configuraciones que me gustan y decido tapar el agujero que le queda al cacharro (el agujero del DVD).
Me pongo a buscar una bahía adaptadora con conexión PATA/IDE a SATA, para meterle el disco magnético que tenía de origen y así ampliar la capacidad de almacenamiento en 80 Gb más. Como era de imaginar (tuve que verlo para creerlo, soy así de incrédulo) le pasaba exactamente igual que cuando tenía el DVD, no arrancaba. Se mantenía en la pantalla de ingresar a la BIOS totalmente bloqueado.
Vuelvo a enredar y pruebo a desconectar esta bahía para dejarle arrancar y cuando ha iniciado el arranque empujo unos milímetros la bahía para reconectarla, ¡¡¡ MILAGRO !!! nada parece haberse quemado y el disco duro funciona.
Consulto el problema con la asistencia técnica de Packard Bell (la misma que ACER) y me dicen que no hay nada que hacer y que debido a un problema de obsolescencia, el Chipset no admite una configuración que permita solucionar el problema, la BIOS de esta placa madre es verdaderamente escueta incluso después de actualizarla a una versión 0.22 desde la versión 0.20.
VALE, pues hasta aquí hemos llegado. Se me ocurre que la bahía sólo me ha costado 15 € y me pongo a abrirla para ver dónde le puedo meter mano. Primero pruebo a conectar la bahía sin disco duro (el magnético) por ver si arranca correctamente y así es, por tanto el problema está en que el disco duro comienza a funcionar demasiado pronto y bloquea la lectura del disco duro del sistema operativo (el SSD) que es donde lee para realizar el arranque.
Investigo y llego a la conclusión de que no utiliza la alimentación de 12 Vdc para alimentar el disco duro y sólo usa la de 5Vdc para este fin, a través del conector de alimentación SATA de 15 pines (NO el de datos de 7 pines que ni se me ocurre tocarlo). Los pines que llevan estos 5Vdc son el 7,8 y 9, repito, del conector de alimentación de 15 pines. 
Entonces desueldo las patillas 7,8 y 9 que unen este conector interno de la bahía a la pequeña placa electrónica que tiene para adaptar a la conexión externa PATA/IDE. Monto el disco duro magnético y pruebo de nuevo un arranque por ver que es correcto y que el disco no funciona.
A partir de aquí decido lanzarme a soldar un cable fino a las 3 patillas que han quedado desoldadas y otro a los tres puntos que han quedado libres de la placa electrónica. Previamente había comprobado con el tester que estaban unidos entre ellos cuando aún no había empezado a destrozar conexiones. Saco estos dos hilos fuera de la bahía con el fin de poder hacer la conexión del disco duro desde el exterior y un poco después del momento de iniciar el arranque, a modo de interruptor.
De nuevo triunfamos del mismo modo que lo hicimos al probar empujando unos milímetros la bahía (recuerdan, jejeje, hace un buen rato).
Bien, pues hasta aquí todo perfecto, ahora es cuando necesito la ayuda de los buenos electrónicos que abundan por este foro para diseñar y montar algo que simule esa conexión retardada del disco duro magnético sin que sea un pulsador claro, eso ya lo sé hacer yo, jajaja. Y que además no ocupe demasiado espacio ya que la bahía tiene 12mm de espesor y cuenta con un espacio reducido de unos 20mm de ancho x 90mm de largo en un lateral. Les dejo una imagen para que lo vean. (todavía no soy de fiar y no puedo añadir enlaces, jejeje). El hueco aprovechable es el que está en el lateral que apoya en el suelo de la imagen.

Nada más y nada menos, siento la parrafada y espero que alguien pueda orientarme. Si necesitan datos de medidas, consumos, etc, no tienen nada más que pedirlos. Muchas gracias tan solo por haber llegado a leer hasta aquí, eso ya tiene un gran mérito.


----------



## miborbolla (Mar 24, 2016)

Hola javivi; no se por que no puedas habilitar el orden de arranque en tu laptop, yo considero que si esta comprobado que el disco duro acepto el sistema operativo y como comentas, al quitar el lector logras arrancar el sistema...simplemente es configurar que el disco duro sea el encargado del arranque.

espero te sirva el siguiente link de guia como entrar al bios y configurar el "boot order"

http://packard-bell-scandic.custhel...ail/a_id/6814/~/enabling-the-boot-device-menu

por otro lado aun cuando en el orden de arranque este establecido que el DVD sea el dispositivo principal, al no tener ningun disco en la unidad deberia buscar el siguiente dispositivo, sin embargo si esta en el bios establecido que el segundo dispositivo de arranque sea la tarjeta de red; entonces nunca lograras que "llegue" a buscar el arranque desde el disco duro.

Por supuesto que unas fotos de como esta la configuracion del "boot order" serian de gran ayuda para poderte asistir de mejor manera.

Saludos


----------



## javivi (Mar 25, 2016)

Gracias miborbolla, pero créeme cuando te digo que no es posible, tengo un máster para estas alturas sobre esta BIOS. Como dije es muy escueta, incluso más que la que muestras en el enlace. De todos modos trato de adjuntar unas fotos para que veas todas las pestaña con las que cuenta esa BIOS. Originalmente tenía una versión 0.20 y la subí a la única actualización que tiene esta BIOS, la versión 0.22, consultada a través del servicio técnico de Packard Bell (Acer). Es posible que no te guste la configuración que veas, ya que hice las fotos en una de las muchas pruebas que llevé a cabo.
Gracias en cualquier caso.


----------



## analogico (Mar 25, 2016)

o sea que necesitas un circuito de retardo que conecte la alimentacon segundos despues


----------



## javivi (Mar 25, 2016)

Exactamente analógico, necesito un circuito que conmute los dos hilos que he sacado de la bahía donde tengo alojado el disco duro mecánico, unos 4 ó 5 segundos después de pulsar el botón de encendido del portátil. 
Este disco lo quiero utilizar para almacenar documentos y otros archivos exclusivamente.

Gracias


----------



## miborbolla (Mar 26, 2016)

Viendo la foto 5 de 6 que nos dejas sobre las pantallas del Bios, veo que aunque tienes el HDD como arranque principal, lo cual es correcto, veo sin embargo que dentro de ese menú no se aprecia que dispositivo es el de arranque seleccionado, entonces como bien lo indica el bios al dar ENTER sobre la selección de HDD se expande el listado para saber que discos disponibles hay ahí y con las teclas de + y -  poder dejar fijado el disco duro que contiene el sistema operativo.

¿no sera que no esta debidamente seleccionado el disco duro adecuado?

Saludos


----------



## javivi (Mar 26, 2016)

miborbolla dijo:


> Viendo la foto 5 de 6 que nos dejas sobre las  pantallas del Bios, veo que aunque tienes el HDD como arranque  principal, lo cual es correcto, veo sin embargo que dentro de ese menú  no se aprecia que dispositivo es el de arranque seleccionado, entonces  como bien lo indica el bios al dar ENTER sobre la selección de HDD se  expande el listado para saber que discos disponibles hay ahí y con las  teclas de + y -  poder dejar fijado el disco duro que contiene el  sistema operativo.
> 
> ¿no sera que no esta debidamente seleccionado el disco duro adecuado?
> 
> Saludos



He probado todo y sí, como dices despliegas HDD+ y aparecen ambos discos  duros, da lo mismo cual coloques arriba como primer seleccionado, de  ambos modos hace lo mismo, no arrancar.

En cualquier caso gracias por la observación y no dudes en seguir  aportando cualquier solución que se te ocurra, no me cierro a nada.  Aunque mucho me temo que la solución definitiva pasará por un pequeño  cambio vía hardware más que por software, donde creo haberlo probado  todo...

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo...

Aquí te dejo una foto con la opción desplegada. Se pueden ver ambos discos duros.

Ver el archivo adjunto 141700

Además este es el e-mail que me han mandado desde Acer tras consultar el problema.

*Estimado Javier:

Gracias por contactar con el soporte de Acer.

En relación a su consulta, lamentablemente no hay solución. El chipset  de la placa no consigue leer el SSD cuando está conectada también la  unidad óptica, pero el problema es debido solo a una obsolescencia del  dispositivo que no podemos solucionar.

Gracias por habernos contactado y quedamos a su disposición. 

Saludos Cordiales,*

Consumo de disco duro:
Paso a informar de medidas de consumo tomadas en la alimentación del disco duro.

Disco duro en reposo en torno a 200mA (0,2A).

Disco duro en procesos de escritura picos de hasta 600mA (0,6A), aunque de media está en torno a 350mA (0,35A).

Disco duro en procesos de lectura para reproducción de vídeo de cierta calidad también tiene picos de 500mA (0,5A) aunque lleva una media idéntica a los procesos de escritura, 350mA (0,35A).

Los picos imagino que se deben a los momentos en que el procesador le pide volcar datos a la RAM. Por lo demás en torno a lo que marcan las características de la placa.

Al cortar una carpeta de 3 Gb para mandarla pegar en el otro disco duro mantiene un consumo de 600mA (0,6A) durante todo el proceso, nada más terminar baja a 160mA (0,16A). Este mismo proceso a la inversa idénticos resultados.


----------



## javivi (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola de nuevo. ¿A alguien se le ocurre una solución para este problema?

Gracias.


----------



## analogico (Mar 28, 2016)

javivi dijo:


> Hola de nuevo. ¿A alguien se le ocurre una solución para este problema?
> 
> Gracias.


lo que pasa es que ahora la electronica son microprocesadores modulos y   reparacion
o sea poco diseño a ese nivel

asi que vas a tener que hacerlo tu mismo

te recomiendo algo facil y probarlo   y ajustarlo con una fuente y un disco simulado antes de 
conectarlo a tu disco real 


https://cdn1.artstation.com/p/asset...ar-vega-bowserpeachunflattened.jpg?1453248041
pagina 14


----------



## miborbolla (Mar 28, 2016)

Bueno, entonces si es por hardware, deberás armarte un "Turn on Delay". Yo utilizaría un circuito integrado NE555 y el diagrama sera muy parecido a este:







Donde Ct y Rt, seran la base de tiempo deseada.

Mas informacion en la wiki del 555

Saludos


----------



## javivi (Mar 28, 2016)

miborbolla dijo:


> Bueno, entonces si es por hardware, deberás armarte un "Turn on Delay". Yo utilizaría un circuito integrado NE555 y el diagrama sera muy parecido a este:
> 
> http://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/picture.php?albumid=26&pictureid=292
> 
> ...


 Gracias, empezaremos a ver que se puede hacer... en base a ese tipo de circuito.
Así de primeras veo que la corriente de salida de este dispositivo son 200mA y yo necesito por lo menos 600mA , si no algo más ya que tengo momentos en los que el disco escribe que he llegado a medir esta intensidad.
¿Existen distintas corrientes de salida para este componente en función de modelos o se pide este modelo especificando la corriente de salida necesaria?
P.D. Siento dar tanta guerra, pero verdaderamente reconozco estar en pañales en cuestión de electrónica.


----------



## analogico (Mar 28, 2016)

javivi dijo:


> Así de primeras veo que la corriente de salida de este dispositivo son 200mA y yo necesito por lo menos 600mA ,



con los 200ma se controla un  transistor o un rele  
en el circuito de ejemplo




q1 es un transistor 2N2222A que maneja hasta 500ma
eso queda un poco corto por lo que puedes  a su vez contralar el rele k1  
o usar otro transistor que soporte mas corriente


----------



## javivi (Mar 29, 2016)

La idea era intentar no meter un relé para activar el disco, sino más bien activarlo directamente. No sé todavía si voy bien, pero creo haber empezado a entender un poco lo que puedo necesitar. Ahora mismo lo que más necesito es saber si lo que he conseguido hasta ahora puede estar bien. 
Dejo un esquema sobre el que he modificado lo que creo que pueden ser mis necesidades para este objetivo. 
Agradecería críticas y orientaciones. No estoy seguro de que esos pequeños cálculos estén bien para determinar la temporización de unos 8 segundos que finalmente son necesarios con el fin de asegurar el arranque correcto del portátil.
Con la ayuda del artículo en la wikipedia que me recomendó miborbolla he interpretado que las conexiones del LM555 son las que reflejo en el esquema.

No entiendo bien si necesito la resistencia que marco con un interrogante, y si la necesito ¿cúal es su función?

Lo dicho, gracias por la ayuda y agradezco las críticas...





analogico dijo:


> con los 200ma se controla un  transistor o un rele
> en el circuito de ejemplo
> http://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/picture.php?albumid=26&pictureid=292
> q1 es un transistor 2N2222A que maneja hasta 500ma
> ...



Vale, creo que ya te entiendo. Utilizar un par de transistores para amplificar la corriente, ¿verdad?

Pero una duda, ¿esto provocará una caída de tensión en la alimentación?


----------



## javivi (Mar 29, 2016)

Una nueva idea para que destrocéis los entendidos. 

¿Qué os parece esta nueva composición?
¿Lo veis factible?
¿Le puede estar faltando alguna cosa?

Perdón y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## analogico (Mar 29, 2016)

javivi dijo:


> Una nueva idea para que destrocéis los entendidos.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece esta nueva composición?
> ¿Lo veis factible?
> ...



le falta por que eso no se puede hacer por que el 555 da 200ma y el disco necesita el triple
sin rele o transistor no se puede



perdona no e puesto el link correcto y no habeis avisado
ahora si el circuito de la pagina 14 es mucho mas simple y usa un transistor bd135 que resiste  hasta 1,5 amperes por lo que en teoria no se necesita el rele

pero antes de probar un circuito en el disco y la pc reales 
usa una fuente de 5V y una carga que cosuma lo mismos del disco

-------
que alguien con mas privilegios edite el mensaje 9 no para no inducir a error


----------



## javivi (Mar 29, 2016)

El mensaje 9 no induce a error, está clarísimo, más claro que lo que me decís en otros mensajes. jajaja

¡¡¡AHORA VAMOS ENTENDIÉNDONOS!!! 

Esos apuntes de Robótica Electrónica era lo que yo andaba buscando...

Voy a darle unas vueltas y a seguir aprendiendo...

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## javivi (Mar 29, 2016)

Vale, no tengo claras un par de cosas.

1- Fórmula para calcular el tiempo. ¿ T=1,1 • R • C ?

2- ¿ Puede conectarse el receptor (en este caso el motor) a la patilla del emisor del BD135 ?

3- ¿ Para qué sirve la resistencia de 1K ?  (esta de regalo)

 A ver qué he hecho mal esta vez.  Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## analogico (Mar 29, 2016)

javivi dijo:


> Vale, no tengo claras un par de cosas.
> 
> 1- Fórmula para calcular el tiempo. ¿ T=1,1 • R • C ?
> 
> ...



1 la formula necesita algo de matematicas mas dificiles pero si construyes el cicuito puedes ir variando los valores y calcular la formula de una manera mas facil
o ajustarlo sin calcular solo variando los valores

2 para conectar un motor necesitas añadir diodos de protecion de todas maneras añadelos






3 la resistencia esa esta explicada mas arriba en el pdf


si no tienes los materiales por internet se puden encontrar simuladores de circuitor
como el proteus


----------



## Scooter (Mar 30, 2016)

No me convence la idea. Básicamente quieres conectar en caliente un disco duro que no está pensado para eso.
Pero bueno, pon un pulsador conmutador y lo haces manualmente .
O simplemente quita el HDD y dejarlo externo USB.


----------



## javivi (Mar 30, 2016)

Quiero precisamente eso un interruptor pero automático.
Eso es lo que hago ahora. Pero quisiera que fuera automático al arrancar el portátil. Necesito que entre 8 segundos más tarde que el pulso al botón de arranque del portátil.
Y ya para rizar el rizo sería sin relé mecánico. A través de transistor o tiristor.

Estoy haciendo pruebas con un simulador que he instalado, el MULTISIM, pero creo que en algo me estoy equivocando...





Scooter dijo:


> No me convence la idea. Básicamente quieres conectar en caliente un disco duro que no está pensado para eso.
> Pero bueno, pon un pulsador conmutador y lo haces manualmente .
> O simplemente quita el HDD y dejarlo externo USB.



Realmente estoy cortando la alimentación del disco duro en su conector de alimentación (5Vdc). No estoy haciendo nada que el propio portátil no haga durante el proceso de arranque, pero quiero conseguirlo 8 segundos más tarde y sin relé.



No sé dónde me puedo estar equivocando... necesito ayuda de nuevo.
L1 es la resistencia inductiva que he puesto simulando el disco y su resistencia medida es de 8 ohmios.



Tras varios segundos el circuito se estabiliza pero entre colector y emisor no hay circulación y por tanto no tengo potencial en receptor.

Abajo a la derecha se puede ver el tiempo transcurrido.


----------



## analogico (Mar 30, 2016)

javivi dijo:


> Estoy haciendo pruebas con un simulador que he instalado, el MULTISIM, pero creo que en algo me estoy equivocando...
> L1 es la resistencia inductiva que he puesto simulando el disco y su resistencia medida es de 8 ohmios.


esa es una inductancia de 8 henrios y al usarla en corriente continua es un cortocircuito
cambiala por una resistencia comun  y la calculas para que segun la ley de ohm te de los ma que consume el disco 


-----
por otro lado la opcion de usar el disco usb quizas sea mas facil 
si es solo almacenamiento se puede conectar por dentro


----------



## javivi (Mar 30, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> esa es una inductancia de 8 henrios y al usarla en corriente continua es un cortocircuito
> cambiala por una resistencia comun  y la calculas para que segun la ley de ohm te de los ma que consume el disco
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, ya lo he pensado, pero me resulta más peliagudo intentar conectar el disco a un USB internamente. Desmontar tapas, hacer pruebas, etc.

Lo bonito sería conseguir que la bahía SATA IDE quede preparada para poder montar cualquier disco duro para almacenamiento de datos, de esta manera quedaría aprovechada la conexión IDE y los únicos 3 puertos USB (1X2.0 + 2x1.1) quedarían para otros usos (ratón, pen drive, etc). Además otro puerto USB tiene que quedar para cuando quiera conectar la unidad óptica que hemos quitado, jajaja.
Me he fijado que todos los HDD, independientemente de la capacidad andan sobre los mismos consumos, 0,5 A.


----------



## javivi (Abr 28, 2016)

Por fin he acabado de montar y poner en marcha el sistema.
Finalmente he utilizado un relé mecánico en lugar de uno de estado sólido ya que este último se quedaba con parte de la tensión de alimentación en el triac y no dejaba arrancar el disco duro. Esto ha supuesto algo más de dificultad a la hora de meter los componentes en el hueco que había destinado para ellos pero al final todo ha entrado.
También ha supuesto un incremento en el consumo de todo el sistema ya que la bobina de activación del relé consume unos 40mA, cosa que no ocurría con el relé de estado sólido donde el consumo del mismo era mínimo.
A continuación dejo el esquema que ha funcionado.



En el esquema anterior se puede apreciar el tiempo transcurrido hasta la activación de la lámpara que simula el disco duro. Son algo más de 8 segundos, que son los que necesitaba para la conexión del disco duro y conseguir así que el sistema no fallara.
También se aprecia que el contacto del relé Finder de 5Vcc está cerrado ya que el simulador representa este cambio de estado, aunque en realidad el contacto en estado de reposo es el abierto (NO, normally open).
A continuación dejo algunas fotos del proyecto montado.

*Agradecimientos...*
    En el esquema se puede apreciar que he utilizado 2 resistencias de 150K  en paralelo cuando realmente necesitaba 1 resistencia de unos 75K, esto  simplemente es debido a que no disponía de una de 75K y de esta manera  conseguimos un valor similar con dos de 150K (conexión en paralelo).

También se aprecia que he utilizado una resistencia de 2K en la  alimentación del RST (4) del circuito integrado NE555P, esto es algo que  he tenido que hacer porque de lo contrario no cambiaba la salida (OUT)  (3). No sé darle explicación pero así ha sido y ha funcionado sin más  problemas, sin calentamientos ni caídas de tensión. Tal vez alguien con  más conocimientos quiera explicarnos a todos la razón.

Quiero agradecer a analógico, miborbolla, al blog Txapuzas electrónicas,  a mi buen amigo Yann, a mi querido Fernando y a su "experto", a la  wikipedia y a alguno más que seguro me dejo toda la ayuda prestada para  conseguir aprender un poco más sobre electrónica, pasar unos buenos  ratos de entretenimiento y conseguir alargar la vida y mejorar las  prestaciones de este antiguo portátil. ¡¡¡Gracias a todos por todo!!!

Aquí dejo algunas fotos más por si pudieran ser de utilidad.

*PDF con la información relevante sobre este Foro.*
    En este PDF he tratado de resumir y enfocar un poco el problema que se  me presentó y su solución. De esta manera trato de facilitar al posible  futuro consultor, la solución de algún problema de este tipo.

Gracias por la ayuda y si en algo puedo ayudar por aquí estaremos.


----------



## revue1 (Abr 12, 2020)

javivi dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en este foro.
> Espero explicarme bien. Mis conocimientos sobre electrónica son mínimos, mi base de estudios es la electricidad llevada sobretodo al campo del automatismo industrial y máquina herramienta.
> Ha caído en mis manos un portátil al que por razones de obsolescencia no es posible sacarle todo el jugo que podría, he aumentado su memoria RAM a 2Gb (su máximo) y le he incorporado un disco duro SSD (Kingston, ya que un Samsung 850 EVO no quiso funcionar por razones de compatibilidad con protocolos SATA I). Bien, hasta aquí todo más o menos bien con ciertas salvedades que paso a detallar.
> Cuando consigo instalar Windows 7 en el SDD, empieza a darme el problema de no querer arrancar desde este disco; se intenta configurar la BIOS de mil maneras y combinaciones (al final incluso sin sentido) por ver si se consigue el objetivo de un arranque normal. Tal vez por mi naturaleza de enredador me da por probar a retirar el lector-grabador de DVD y ¡¡¡MAGIA!!! el arranque es perfecto. Bien, pues a partir de aquí preparo todos los programas, actualizaciones y configuraciones que me gustan y decido tapar el agujero que le queda al cacharro (el agujero del DVD).
> ...


Hola Javivi
Perdona mi atrevimiento, quisiera que por favor me pudiera facilitar donde me podria descargar la actualizacion  de las Bios, para mi 
portatil Packard Bell EasyNote MZ35, ya que tengo la version O.20 y me gustaria bajarme la 0.22
Este modelo no figura en los soportes de Packard Bell y veo en tus comentarios que lo has actualizado a la version 0..22

Espero tu respuesta
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2020)

*javivi *Última visita Ago 5, 2018


----------

